# Just curious



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

So I just read Martys post about Ch Gator and those bloodlines. The info is incredible. The history and pride in these dogs is amazing to me. So now im inspired to know more about my pup.

Im waiting for his papers as we speak. So i dont know individual names of dogs from his bloodlines. I was told by Breeder that the sire is Jeep/COlby/Budweiser Crusher. Havent heard alot about the last one. 
The dam is mostly Colby I believe. So if this is accurate about the bloodlines. Wont know for sure till papers arrive. What traits could/should he posess based on his blood.

Traits listed like being smart, avg bite, stamina, gameness, etc.

I know some about the older bloodline dogs but confused about bud crusher. maybe the bud crusher is a breeder who aquired Jeep and Colby dogs and started his own line. Any info will help and Ill post more when papers arrive!


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

so after some research i find that Colby dogs tend to be leggy and taller. And Jeep had above avg bite. I always loved history class and cant wait to learn more...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Marty is a great person to ask. But it looks like the male is scatter bred. That is not a bad thing but you have 3 lines of dogs mixed together so I don't know if you are going to get traits that are dominant in the separate lines to show up. Many breeders try to keep to 1 or 2 bloodlines. Like a Jeep/Redboy or a Redboy/Jocko. When you stay with in 2 bloodlines I think you will see the same characteristics show up time and time again. when you start to throw more lines I think they get diluted. It also depends on how far back the line are. Do you know the sire and dam's reg name? I could look them up and post the ped for you.

Even if a dog is scatter bred you can produce some great dogs from them. Please don't take the word scattered as anything derogatory I have several in my yard and occasionally breed dogs that have scattered peds. The opposite of scatter bred is line bred or inbred.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ped for Bud/crusher
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [47016] :: MICKEL'S BUDWEISER CRUSHER (1XW)


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

thank you for the replies, makes sense not knowing what traits may show up since the line is scattered. 
was just curious about some possibliities. i do know these are game lines and boy at 9 weeks he is working a mini flirt pole and shows alot of energy.

I cant wait for the papers to see what im working with.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah look at the pedigree. He is "Gamebred" if it shows up in the first 4 gen of his ped. Cute pup!!!


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

sire is GHorley's Willard. Yahoo search shows a little cant get to the links tho...appears he is UKC and ACA. Idk for sure....seems like he has good pedigree tho...this is copied form a link after i searched....

... Crusher, Colby) Sire: GHORLEY'S "WILLARD" (Jeep, Budweiser Crusher) fEMALES ... PEDIGREE TO VIEW ON MOM AMD DAD!Father alone has 58 Grand Champs in 6 Gen Ped ...

not much to go on and the other ones says UKC and ACA


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah but what kind of GR CH? if they are UKC GR CH that says nothing but show dogs. Online peds is down so when it is back up i will post that ped for you. The we can look at it and you can learn what's in your pup!:woof:


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

ok so talked to breeder again today cassie is Colby and bud crusher and Ghorleys Willard is Jeep and bud crusher. I doubt that it is extremely pure in the Jeep and Colby blood seems to be at least half bud crusher so now im looking for info on him. I saw his pedigree but now I gotta learn about the dogs that made bud crusher as well as what kind of dog he was.

Cassie









Willard









Cassie and pups









Performance kennels any info you find on willard from online pedigree would be awesome. rep points coming anyway!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I could not find him in there, you don't by chance have willard's sire and dam do you? Nice dogs by the way.....


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

no i dont, oh well ill wait till papers get here...


----------



## bonepitbulls (Dec 4, 2014)

The dog in question was a first generation dog off of those crosses and was a foundation for what I was looking for. How is the dog doing? Any accomplishments?


----------

